# CEL code p0411



## audiboi6900 (Aug 28, 2008)

ok so i was just happening to drive past my autozone when this happened. and i pulled in cause my CEL just came on, i ran the code its a P0411 the description is this, "The PCM has determined that the flow detected in the secondary air injection system is incorrect for the current engine operating conditions" ok so what the hell do i look for? what can i do ? im perinoid. this is the first CEL ive had.. the cars got 180k miles its a 99 a6 any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: CEL code p0411 (audiboi6900)*








dont jump the gun, im not familiar with this situation..try posting in TCL its much more active than this section, you may get a couple answers


----------



## Raudi S6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: CEL code p0411 (audiboi6900)*

It is a CEL that involves your secondary air injection pump, which is a pump that pumps warm air into your precats on cold starts. It is mainly a smog issue for emissions. 9 out of 10 times it is a hose that came off the unit by the Kombi valve, or the Kombi valve itself is out. Rarely is it the actual pump, but if it is they are about $500+ new, so definatelt go used.
You can run it like it is with the annoying CEL, and you will not do any damage what so ever.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: CEL code p0411 (Raudi S6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raudi S6* »_...You can run it like it is with the annoying CEL, and you will not do any damage what so ever.

One thing to keep in mind is that you will not pass emissions though..
This might help. Not sure if this is the same engine as yours.
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...e.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: CEL code p0411 (Massboykie)*

just saw the same at the shop i work at one of the plastic hoses cracked. pretty easy fix


----------

